# Garibaldi damsel



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

saw one, a nice specimen, real healthy, about 3"? at BA Mississauga today. $149.

Grab it first thing tomorrow if you've been wanting one.










they also had a shipment of the blue mexican damsels. not yet for sale but probably sometime this weekend. I believe they were Stegastes acapulcoensis.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oh yeah obviously, that's not the actual fish. phone pic was too blury and dark to post.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I made the mistake of putting 2 of these in a clients tank, look at pics when they get mature,


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah a damsel that grows to be over 1' long, not good for most people


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

The issue is damsels can be very nasty guys, when they grow large, no one wants them. Some are pretty when small but not so when they grow large.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Also they come from temperate waters. They don't always tolerate our high reef temperatures.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes agree with all of you. not for novices and those with small tanks for sure. just putting it out there for people who knows what they are doing. As *always*, research before you buy. BA tells me these usually go fast, within a few days of arrival. That's why I posted, for someone with big tank(s) who might've been looking for it. Price is right, Live aquaria is selling this for $149 US.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*damsels*

Great looking fish. .. but lets not forget big als will sell to anyone
who ponies up the cash first...


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

these damsels are nasty! snorkeled many years ago in San Diego and saw many of these gorgeous fish.....they were fiesty, fat and big!

most definitely not reef "friendly" imo....and yeah, they like cooler temp water...not for warm reefs!

this is one fish I remember looking for and NOT seeing in Ripley's Toronto Aquarium 'kelp forest display'....they'd be perfect in there. Maybe BA can contact Ripley's or vice versa?


----------

